# Late Snow



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

I think this late snow will make sweet love to the black morels just about to pop up in my area...oh yea this year is really shaping up for epicness


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

I wish I had more black spots in my area. I think I like the taste of yellows just a teeny bit more but you can't beat the year after year reliability of a patch of blacks. Snow is water, so just hope we aren't in for a speedy warmup!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Black morels are the best followed by the half frees or spikes. They are the only ones I can really taste anymore, ate too many in the past 50 years. This winter has been better with the snow which usually means more shrooms. Have many black spots, one good place is Mammouth Cave National Park. I won't tell the exact spot but give it a try at the end of the first week of April. Also Nolan lake is good, in Ky.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

For Black morels in Ohio, it's hard to beat the Lake Hope area. Remember to hunt non-hunting areas in the mornings and anywhere afternoons, because there are alot of spring turkey hunters out there and it would be improper to be walking around when they are hunting turkey in the morning. Again I'm not giving out the exact gps you have to do the hunting yourselves.


----------



## jman200025 (Mar 18, 2013)

Do black Morels grow only in previous burns?


----------



## [email protected]_com (Oct 21, 2012)

No Black morels mostly grow around aspen groves and/or /ash trees
Jim www.morelbook.com


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Blacks aren't the easiest to find and they are prob. my favorite to cook up as well.
Look for big timber, particularly Tulips.
Im exited bout this coming season, some of my better yrs. for blacks had spring weather like were getting now, i'm thinking were in for an above average year. :-D


----------



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

I am blessed with an Tulip and Ash grove 300 yards down the hill form my backyard, it is usually good for at least 150 nice morels, in 2008 i believe it ws, the weather was much like this year, and we came out of the grove with over 3-400 in a 200 ft radius in a 2-3 week period ..i am usually one of the first to find the mouse tird blacks, becuase i know right where they will be, i checked today and nothing, id say mid to late next week will be good for small black morels...WOODS is very Moist...hopefully it is a nice gradual warm up and we dont jump straight into summer by 4/20....^crossing fingers that morel gods are pleased with us this year!!


----------



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

Eaton Ohio area BTW^^^


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

wait for the heat...temp will decide.


----------

